# MOVIELAND Media Pipe Spyware removal



## saber4sonia (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Not sure how this happened, but for the last few days every time we use the computer, we get a pop up with a girl talking about how we have to pay money for an expired free trial version of a software or service called MOVIELAND.

We have never been on website or downloaded anything with such name and dont know how to remove this from the computer

We tried several ways to fix it like scanning with an antivirus, the LavaSoft adaware , spybot, etc .. and unfortunately we failed.

After a quick search in the web, we found here some threads related to such issue
We followed some instructions advising us to download the Hijack software, install it, run a scan and post the log result (the computer is running with win XP operating system).

So, can anyone help?

Thanks very much in advance

Heres the Hijack log :
*****************************************************
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:03:15 AM, on 02/12/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.files-ftp.com/~unicorni/phpBB2/index.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Liens
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MediaPipe.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe P2P Loader] "C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks\mpp2pl.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipeTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MPTray.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltPayments] "C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Chercher avec Copernic Agent - res://C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.rdl/INTEGRATION_MENU_SEARCHEXT
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporter vers Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Console Java (Sun) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0BCBCDD8-E5D9-417D-A752-C2DA929A21BF} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Veille de la page avec Copernic Agent - {0BCBCDD8-E5D9-417D-A752-C2DA929A21BF} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Démarrer Copernic Agent - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent - {688DC797-DC11-46A7-9F1B-445F4F58CE6E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Recherche - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.files-ftp.com/~unicorni/phpBB2/index.php
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1126093608781
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NetOp Helper ver. 7.65 (2004342) (NetOp Host for NT Service) - Danware Data A/S - C:\Program Files\Danware Data\NetOp Remote Control\Host\NHOSTSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi saber4sonia 

Welcome to TSG! 

I'm looking at your log now. I'll post directions soon.


----------



## saber4sonia (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks so much for your help


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Add remove programs  if present remove  P2Pnetworks  Media Pipe  AltPayments

Fix these with HJT  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MediaPipe.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe P2P Loader] "C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks\mpp2pl.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipeTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MPTray.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltPayments] "C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe"

DL http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Now paste these folders in and make sure Deltree is checked before hitting the red x

C:\Program Files\AltPayments
C:\Program Files\MediaPipe
C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*

Boot and a new log


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Download Cleanup from *Here* 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
 *DO NOT RUN IT YET*

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MediaPipe.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe P2P Loader] "C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks\mpp2pl.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipeTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MPTray.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltPayments] "C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe"*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Find and delete these folders:

C:\Program Files\*MediaPipe*
C:\Program Files\*AltPayments*

* Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Due to lack of followup, I'm closing this thread.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

